# не запускается нормально LXQt

## Lawyer_Roger

Здравствуйте, ставлю после установки Gentoo графическое окружение, решил поставить LXQt.

Ввел команду:

```
emerge --ask lxqt-base/lxqt-meta
```

Скачалось, скомпилировалось, установилось, сообщений об ошибках в консоле нет.

Перезагружаю компьютер, ввожу от обычного пользователя (не root):

```
startx
```

графическая среда не загружается, консоль сообщает, что доступ запрещен. Пробую запустить из под root:

```
startx
```

загрузка вроде пошла, но нормальной рабочей среды получить не удалось, запустилось три белых окна консоли не по размеры экрана.

Что было сделано не так? Как исправить?

Погуглив ничего не нашел, все пишут как поставить на Ubuntu, про Gentoo только на https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LXQt но этой информации для нормального записка мало.

----------

## Lawyer_Roger

Подозреваю, что это связано с тем, что у меня отсутствует драйвер видеокарты.

Выполнил

```
emerge --ask x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati
```

Пакет установился, иксы нормально не заработали

В make.conf установлена переменная:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r600
```

Глобальные USE флаги в make.conf:

```
USE="X acl alsa dbus elogind mp3 mp4 dvdr qt5 aac crypt djvu pdf ftp gif gui ipv6 mpeg mplayer pda png sound ssl -systemd udev unicode usb videos x264 xml xmpp"
```

В ноутбуке используется RadeonHD6370M 512Mb.

----------

## spica

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LXQt

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Launching LXQt with startx
> 
> To launch LXQt using the startx command, without a display manager, the following file can be used with or without elogind (possibly works with systemd as well):
> ...

 

----------

## Lawyer_Roger

 *spica wrote:*   

> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LXQt
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Launching LXQt with startx
> ...

 

Спасибо тебе, добрый человек, помогло.

----------

